# Best way to grow moss on tree fern?



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I have some left over moss that I want to grow on the tree fern pannels in my exo terra. I've heard of people putting the moss in a blender to make a paste and then rubbing that on the pannels. 
Does this work? If so what else should I add to the mix to get it to stick and grow properly?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You can easily just get the tree fern wet, and rub the moss all over it. That's as easy as it gets. Try to get pieces if moss to stick in the spaces in the tree fern panel. Then, give it high light and make sure the fern panel doesn't dry out


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes that should work. Or you could just pin the moss in place with toothpicks.
If you do the blender thing just add water so it gets a thick milkshake consistency and kinda rub it into the fibers. You don't need a thick covering layer.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pinning a big chunk in place rarely looks as good as letting it grow in


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe not. The largest pieces I've pinned were like the size of a quarter, but that turned out great. 
But I can see how big chunks might look a bit "off".


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah I want a more natural growth look, that's why I dont just want to pin a clump on the wall.


frogparty said:


> Pinning a big chunk in place rarely looks as good as letting it grow in


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

My local nursery specializes in bonsai. They have spores you can by. Like $3 a packet. I just sprinkled those around everywhere and misted frequently and the moss took off where is desired. Gave a very natural look


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

Found a link but I dont know the protocol for posting links. Its Joshua Roth Kyoto moss spores


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Kyoto moss is ok, but you'll get more rapid results with live moss from a sponsor or Manuran and rub it onto moist wood or tree fern or background material. Tiny tiny pieces are all that's needed. One 6" square piece of moss could start a whole background


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

i tried the blender thing countless times and it molded up....no good just place dead or living moss on it keep moist and it will grow in time...moss survives off its dead predecessors....and is self caring......


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

I prefer Frog Party's method of smearing the wet moss across the tree fern. Tried the blender thing once - it worked OK but there is really no need as wet moss is really easy to smear across a texture surface. 

If you have really high humidity just give it plenty of light and it will go nuts over time. If you don't run an overly humid tank than occasional direct misting helps a lot.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I've tried Kyoto moss spores in my golden mantella tank and it took off nicely. It also began to 'moss over' everything. It was a gorgeous green and the Goldens were an awesome contrast to the lush green. Guests did not believe that the frogs were alive until they moved. Then after about two years, it just died off. I don't know if it needed replenishing, but seemed to be affected most during the 'dryer' season for the goldens, but after two months the misters kick in for the rainy season and the moss would quickly recover. I like the 'rubbing of the moss' on the background idea... Best of luck! 
Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Making sure the tree fern panel stays wet is probably the most important thing like Frogparty mentioned. In the past, I found the best way for the moss was to just pluck pieces of moss from pots and spread it around the panel like you would spread parmesan cheese on your spaghetti. Here's what I ended up with...


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Making sure the tree fern panel stays wet is probably the most important thing like Frogparty mentioned. In the past, I found the best way for the moss was to just pluck pieces of moss from pots and spread it around the panel like you would spread parmesan cheese on our spaghetti. Here's what I ended up with...


Wow, now THAT is Nice!! 
Peter Keane


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> Making sure the tree fern panel stays wet is probably the most important thing like Frogparty mentioned. In the past, I found the best way for the moss was to just pluck pieces of moss from pots and spread it around the panel like you would spread parmesan cheese on your spaghetti. Here's what I ended up with...


What type of moss is that? Its awesome.. And I would love some of that for our vivs we're building lol. I like the growth habit/pattern of it.. Not really leggy like some others that have 3" long arms lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The "legginess" of a lot of mosses is dictated by light levels


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

frogparty said:


> The "legginess" of a lot of mosses is dictated by light levels


I figured as much. I assume its related to not enough light? Only time I had leggy moss was with the NE Herp moss.. it grows amazingly though lol


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It's just whatever pops up in pots here.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

Peter Keane said:


> I've tried Kyoto moss spores in my golden mantella tank and it took off nicely. It also began to 'moss over' everything. It was a gorgeous green and the Goldens were an awesome contrast to the lush green. Guests did not believe that the frogs were alive until they moved. Then after about two years, it just died off. I don't know if it needed replenishing, but seemed to be affected most during the 'dryer' season for the goldens, but after two months the misters kick in for the rainy season and the moss would quickly recover. I like the 'rubbing of the moss' on the background idea... Best of luck!
> Peter Keane
> JungleWorld


how long did it take for the moss to be noticeable?


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

stephen-mcginn said:


> how long did it take for the moss to be noticeable?


Mine took a little over a month.


----------

